
Kippt collects pretty useful links - kirillzubovsky
https://medium.com/on-startups/e00babdcc5cb
======
petercooper
_Kippt is quietly growing to be Pinterest for men and women who like to
collect useful things._

I love this comparison because it's essentially Delicious but we've gone full
circle to comparing a Delicious-like service to the much newer Pinterest ;-)
What's old is new again! Hopefully they can keep up the quality and speed in a
way Delicious eventually, and sadly, failed to maintain.

------
gwf
You may want to consider <http://clipboard.com/> as well. It allows you to
save almost any type of web clipping (text, whole pages, parts of a page,
reader view, etc.). Disclaimer: I am the founder of Clipboard.

------
nedludd
Kippt promised me early on they would never go "social".

I just need a place to store my damn bookmarks. I don't need to share them
with anyone, or see what anyone else has shared. There are enough sources for
interesting content. And there are enough places to share things and have ego
boosting "followers".

I'm just sad to see another useful service get bitten by the "social media"
bug. Don't we have enough of those?

Crusty old fool here, I guess.

~~~
TallboyOne
Kippt is good, if you dont want any social things and youre looking for
development related stuff - perhaps <http://pineapple.io> \- shameless plug

------
jlarocco
How does Kippt compare to Pinboard? Is it just "more social"? Or is there
additional functionality?

~~~
cupcake-unicorn
I'd also like a comparison, although I guess pinboard was describing
themselves as "bookmarking for introverts" which more closely fits how I'd
want to use a service. I have problems using too many new webapps because of
all of the social features, and I'm decidedly asocial ;)

------
jorde
Developer of Kippt here. If you have any feedback related to Kippt, we would
love to hear about you. We're making some pretty big changes to Kippt now and
they should fix some of the most requested features and add more use cases.

~~~
rkudeshi
Is there any way to import Delicious tags as Kippt lists (and not hashtags, as
it's done now)?

Alternatively, is there anywhere in Kippt I can see a list of all my hashtags?

I want to switch over entirely from Delicious, but being unable to see all of
my tags at once is really frustrating.

~~~
jorde
We don't sync tags into lists as users can have hundreds of tags but only few
lists - their use case is quite separate. At the moment we don't have a list
of hashtags but this is something we could do in the future.

Our API is pretty simple so you could also write a small script to move your
links in the format you want.

------
chetan51
I'm going to use Kippt as a way to collect all the highest-quality links I've
come across, with good descriptions on all of them. That collection will then
be a public profile of links that I love that represent me.

The only thing I find lacking is the public profile view. It doesn't show all
links on one page, but rather only shows 3 per section, and then you have to
click links to see the whole section. It also doesn't show descriptions on
that page for the links.

Fortunately, they have an API so you can make your own beautiful page to show
all that, which I might do and embed onto my blog.

~~~
jorde
We're actually re-designing the public profile views. Soon the profiles will
feature all the latest links instead of separate lists. We're also changing
the view of the links quite radically... More about that soon.

What comes to blog embeds, we already made prototypes of list embeds but will
try to push this as a proper feature some time in the future.

~~~
chetan51
That's great to hear! I would suggest you consider those people who are trying
to portray a public profile of links that reflect their interests, so a good
profile view would reflect that intention :)

------
crisnoble
I used to use Delicious and Xmarks, tried out ZooTool and Evernote, enjoyed
GimmieBar, Kippt is the only one that I have stuck with.

One feature I miss... auto completion of #tags. Then I wouldn't have #learnd3
#learnd3.js, #d3 and #d3.js. Their search more than makes up for it and all in
all I have nothing but positive things to say about Kippt.

~~~
jorde
We have got quite a many requests for this and it's on our todo list. We're
now making some changing which will actually make this possible.

------
rwanghacker
I really like kippt too, but I think the public follow, sharing features are
overrated while the bookmarking features are what I really find useful

------
DanBC
I really want a private bookmarking thing that will

i) Import all my bookmarks.

ii) Gradually crawl images for all those bookmarks.

iii) Display everything in a pinterest style grid

iv) allow me to drag and drop links around; to add dividers; etc

v) allow me to add tags or descriptions etc.

I do not want any sharing; I don't want to see what other people are
bookmarking. Or I want those to be optional.

I'm happy to pay for this. Maybe like pinboard, a one off of $10.

~~~
kirillzubovsky
You are so generous.

~~~
DanBC
Maybe more. Maybe a sub rather than a one off fee.

Compared to people who expect to pay nothing, and who then block ads?

~~~
jorde
Check back in few weeks, we might have something for you...

------
lylemckeany
I like Kippt because you can set it up to automatically save any link you
share on Twitter. Since Twitter has yet to let us access our archive of
Tweets, Kippt makes it super easy to find that link you shared months ago.
I've yet to use it to follow or be followed much though. I may consider
ditching Pocket for Kippt completely, as well.

------
nXqd
People like to compare one tool to the others but to me, different good tools
have a different tastes and each people have their own taste :)

Kippt is the one I stick it, and the other feature rich tools don't get me at
all

------
pclark
I want my bookmarks organised, but not public. Does Kippt allow that?

~~~
jorde
Yep, we use lists to organize links and you can set them to be public or
private.

